# 4 SALE



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

CLEAN BIKES FOR SALE! EXCELLENT CONDITION, CLEARING OUT SOME SPACE FOR MY 2008 PROJECTS. GREAT DEAL!! PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 25 2007, 12:09 AM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$$$$ wat size


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

ALL 20IN. :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:10 PM~8863688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:09 PM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

:0 whats the price for each one...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:09 PM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats this one goin for???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:09 PM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one. It used to be from Canada right?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice bikes good luck


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

PM me a price on the green one and price for one of those sq twited sissybar


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn danny ur a baller i wish i was you :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST PUT UP A PRICE AND WE WILL GO FROM THERE


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2007, 06:23 AM~8865324
> *JUST PUT UP A PRICE AND WE WILL GO FROM THERE
> *


x2


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

need some prices here


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

send me the price on the pirate bike with the air cylinders


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 25 2007, 02:38 PM~8868105
> *send me the price on the pirate bike with the air cylinders
> *



Cylinders are not for sale! They go to one of my other bikes!!

The red bike I got for $900.00
The gold bike I got for $1300.00!!

So if got money let's deal!


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


That's how much I paid for them!!!!


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

the red ill shell out 200 for that frame


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8868415
> *the red ill shell out 200 for that frame
> *



The waste my time homie!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

these are cleeaan ass bikes


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

hey thats about as much as youre going to get on this site


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

stuff doesnt sell for much here anyway, besides i shoot low on price so dont get all pissed


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

some people dont know how to haggle at all


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you gonna part them out or???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 25 2007, 04:14 PM~8868392
> *Cylinders are not for sale! They go to one of my other bikes!!
> 
> The red bike I got for $900.00
> ...


not to be mean but you ain't gonna resale them for more, you might barely get half of that on here


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 25 2007, 06:37 PM~8869663
> *not to be mean but you ain't gonna resale them for more, you might barely get half of that on here
> *



I know people are broke on here!!!! If they don't sell more bikes for the club!!!! I really don't need the money just need the space!!! If people don't want to pay that's on them it doesn't matter to me at all!!!!! Me and Tony O will bring it home!    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

whats the price on the green frame


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 25 2007, 09:47 PM~8871267
> *whats the price on the green frame
> *



Looking between 350-400


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 25 2007, 10:12 PM~8871432
> *Looking between 350-400
> *


i'll buy the green frame!!!!!! 375 with the fenders and we got a deal!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 25 2007, 10:46 PM~8871258
> *I know people are broke on here!!!! If they don't sell more bikes for the club!!!! I really don't need the money just need the space!!! If people don't want to pay that's on them it doesn't matter to me at all!!!!! Me and Tony O will bring it home!       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



in that case i'll take everything for $334.56, shipped

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 26 2007, 07:46 AM~8871258
> *I know people are broke on here!!!! If they don't sell more bikes for the club!!!! I really don't need the money just need the space!!! If people don't want to pay that's on them it doesn't matter to me at all!!!!! Me and Tony O will bring it home!       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 26 2007, 01:14 AM~8868392
> *Cylinders are not for sale! They go to one of my other bikes!!
> 
> The red bike I got for $900.00
> ...


Red bike is a steal, $400 is in the forks alone! Those are TNT forks plated and fully engraved.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

I want that green frame so fucking much!!!! if i dont get it i shall kill myself !! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 26 2007, 01:19 AM~8868432
> *The waste my time homie!!!!!!
> *


PM and Txt msg sent


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:09 PM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS HOW MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Sep 26 2007, 03:28 PM~8875756
> *I LIKE THIS HOW MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck that ima buy it!!!! :angry: ...lol


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 26 2007, 03:39 PM~8875844
> *fuck that ima buy it!!!! :angry: ...lol
> *


THATS GOOD NOW YOU NEED SOME CUSTOM PARTS, I GOT SOME FOR SALE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Sep 26 2007, 03:43 PM~8875873
> *THATS GOOD NOW YOU NEED SOME CUSTOM PARTS, I GOT SOME FOR SALE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 aww thanks man!!! but i stick with bonecollector...can you pm me some pics though?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Sep 26 2007, 03:48 PM~8875921
> *aww thanks man!!! but i stick with bonecollector...can you pm me some pics though?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS. ARE ON HERE (PARTINGOUT CLOSE UPS).


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

what it dew, what it dew pimpin did you find my missing part homie, if you still got the green frame hit me up dawg


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

how much for the rims on the gold bike???? send me a pm!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 11:09 PM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this bike sold yet i'll buy it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:09 PM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

RED BIKE NEEDS TO GO!!! ANYONE WANT TO MAKE ME SOME OFFERS ON IT???? PM ME OTHER WISE IT'S HARD TO GET BACK TO YOU! I AM NOT ON HERE MUCH!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

I think you should part out the red bike (hint hint) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 24 2007, 09:32 PM~8863861
> *how much
> *


  nice bike frame what size is that.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:10 PM~8863688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


500??? :dunno:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

that green frame was my old frame damn , now its look fucking bad ass with this paint job :0 I want back the frame lollll :biggrin: good luck on the sale  some picture from the good time


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 6 2007, 10:37 AM~8943469
> *500??? :dunno:
> *



aNYONE $400.00 AND IT'S YOURS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Oct 15 2007, 04:27 PM~9007582
> *aNYONE $400.00 AND IT'S YOURS!!!!!!!!
> *



PLUS SHIPPING!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Oct 15 2007, 03:27 PM~9007582
> *aNYONE $400.00 AND IT'S YOURS!!!!!!!!
> *


FOR THE WHOLE BIKE?


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 15 2007, 11:05 PM~9011266
> *FOR THE WHOLE BIKE?
> *



Yup, for the whole bike! I need it gone asap!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

damn i can pay you in payments


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

I STILL GOT THE GREEN FRAME AND RED BIKE 4 SALE!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Oct 23 2007, 04:33 AM~9060604
> *I STILL GOT THE GREEN FRAME AND RED BIKE 4 SALE!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

damn i like that red frame but ill lowball you to death cause i have to pay for college and stuff


----------



## krazymex (Apr 12, 2007)

got any close up picture of the red bike??????


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

Anybody know this cat (Damu505) Danny Roybal?
I bought the Pirate bike from him back in Oct. And never recieved it...
He's been bullshitting on it eversince and has not been an up front and honest person.....He told me I would get a refund, And I still have not gotten that....
Any info will help!! If you know him tell him to get in touch with me asap
cause I'm going to drop some money down and retain a lawyer I got lined up
and go after him for fraud!!!

Any help would be great...
Thanks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: :no: hno: hno:


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Mar 24 2008, 06:53 PM~10246110
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  hno:  hno:
> *


Pretty messed up, espeacially when my kids were so excited to be getting it!!!!
And then I had to tell them they wont be getting it, because Damu505 stoll
my money!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

I FEEL U HOMIE THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what u want 4 both bikes pm me asap


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Mar 24 2008, 08:42 PM~10245971
> *Anybody know this cat (Damu505) Danny Roybal?
> I bought the Pirate bike from him back in Oct. And never recieved it...
> He's been bullshitting on it eversince and has not been an up front and honest person.....He told me I would get a refund, And I still have not gotten that....
> ...


Dont quote me on this but I think he is R.O. you might be able to contact one of there members and see if they can get in touch with him. 


(If he is not then I was wrong. TonyO please dont try to efight me)


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I ALMOST BOUGHT THE RED BIKE AND NOW I'M GLAD I DIDNT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10246173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to clown but did you not read the above post. lol


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Mar 24 2008, 07:00 PM~10246167
> *I FEEL U HOMIE THATS SOME CRAZY SHIT
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:03 PM~10246193
> *Dont quote me on this but I think he is R.O. you might be able to contact one of there members and see if they can get in touch with him.
> (If he is not then I was wrong. TonyO please dont try to efight me)
> *


I did send a couple of pm's to some R.O. in NM but they never responded
back to me....I believe he is in R.O. cause thats what he has on his
my-space page....But I am blocked from it, because I kept on him about getting
my bike or refund....He's not even man enough to get intouch with me
personally, I had to deal with his wife for a while...and she bullshitted on it too...
She told me that she sent it out, but she could not give me a tracking
number....It's a long story...But I have kept all emails and the transaction
records....


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 24 2008, 07:05 PM~10246219
> *pm sent
> *


If you sent one to me, I never got it!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10246274
> *I did send a couple of pm's to some R.O. in NM but they never responded
> back to me....I believe he is in R.O. cause thats what he has on his
> my-space page....But I am blocked from it, because I kept on him about getting
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT RIGHT THERE :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:04 PM~10246204
> *Not trying to clown but did you not read the above post. lol
> *


 :roflmao: I GUESS HE DONT WANT IT NOW


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 11:30 AM~10260043
> *DAM HOMIE THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT RIGHT THERE  :angry:
> *


Whats even more fucked up is he hasn't been on here for a month UNTIL
today, and He still didn't get intouch with me!!!
He probably thinks I'm playin on the lawyer shit...I"M NOT.....
Just haven't retained him yet cause I'm waiting to get a few more exstra dollars
just to retain him......
But the nice thing is, I can sue his ass for the amount owed, the retainer fee,
lawyer fees, and the stress and time this has caused me!!!
If this homie was smart, he would get intouch with me and send me back my
money like he said he would. Before I get what is need to drop down on
a retainer fee......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Mar 26 2008, 07:34 PM~10262801
> *Whats even more fucked up is he hasn't been on here for a month UNTIL
> today, and He still didn't get intouch with me!!!
> He probably thinks I'm playin on the lawyer shit...I"M NOT.....
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that fucker owns some of those loan places in burke u should try to get the adress i think its america loans or some shit idk 
damn i remeber wen he would bitch to bone about him not gettin shit and he did wat he was bitchin and did it to you man that sucks ass
hope u can get back at him cus this some fuked up shit


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2008, 05:44 PM~10262879
> *that fucker owns some of those loan places in burke u should try to get the adress i think its america loans or some shit idk
> damn i remeber wen he would bitch to bone about him not gettin shit and he did wat he was bitchin and did it to you man that sucks ass
> hope u can get back at him cus this some fuked up shit
> *


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

Homie just contacted me, sounds like he will be sending me out my refund next
week. Hopefully!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 24 2008, 07:02 PM~10246173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna sell thoes wheels off that bike


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Mar 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10264138
> *Homie just contacted me, sounds like he will be sending me out my refund next
> week. Hopefully!!!
> *





I'll meet you in person tuesday Blood if you want!!!!!!! Tony O Get at ME BUSTER! YOU WANT TO PUT SHIT ON THE TABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIVE ME MY SHIT I PAID FOR DAWG!!!!!! IT'S NOT A CLUB THING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Mar 24 2008, 07:11 PM~10246274
> *I did send a couple of pm's to some R.O. in NM but they never responded
> back to me....I believe he is in R.O. cause thats what he has on his
> my-space page....But I am blocked from it, because I kept on him about getting
> ...



I'M NOT FROM RO!!!!!!!!! I LOVE RO IN NM BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY, FUCK TONY O AND FUCK 6 DUCE!!!!! BOTH OF YOU MEET ME!!!!! TONY O MORE THEN ANYTHING YOU AND TACO BETTER GET AT ME NOW!!!!! IF I WAS GOING TO JOIN A CLUB RO IS THE CLUB I'M GOING IN!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!!! 6 DUCE FUCK YOU ,GET AT ME DAWG!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!! THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT!!!! I WILL MEET BOTH OF YOU ANYWHERE YOU GUYS WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

GET AT ME DAWG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Mar 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10264853
> *I'M NOT FROM RO!!!!!!!!! I LOVE RO IN NM BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY, FUCK TONY O AND FUCK  6 DUCE!!!!!  BOTH OF YOU MEET ME!!!!! TONY O MORE THEN ANYTHING YOU AND TACO BETTER GET AT ME NOW!!!!! IF I WAS GOING TO JOIN A CLUB RO IS THE CLUB I'M GOING IN!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!!! 6 DUCE FUCK YOU ,GET AT  ME DAWG!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!! THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT!!!!  I WILL MEET BOTH OF YOU ANYWHERE YOU GUYS WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 05:39 PM~10262844
> *
> *


gotti is going to lawyer up and sue that guy that jacked his 10 bucks lol :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10264944
> *gotti is going to lawyer up and sue that guy that jacked his 10 bucks lol  :0
> *


i actualy got ripped off for $10.  on the schwinn forum.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

dang


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10264944
> *gotti is going to lawyer up and sue that guy that jacked his 10 bucks lol  :0
> *


it was not only 10 bucks. dopey was his name and 
SCHWINN_RIDER*73,DOPEY!
714-985-0730 (tony) CALL HIM 3043 Garnet Lane Fullerton CA 92831

damn it kenny


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Mar 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10264853
> *I'M NOT FROM RO!!!!!!!!! I LOVE RO IN NM BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY, FUCK TONY O AND FUCK  6 DUCE!!!!!  BOTH OF YOU MEET ME!!!!! TONY O MORE THEN ANYTHING YOU AND TACO BETTER GET AT ME NOW!!!!! IF I WAS GOING TO JOIN A CLUB RO IS THE CLUB I'M GOING IN!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!!! 6 DUCE FUCK YOU ,GET AT  ME DAWG!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!! THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT!!!!  I WILL MEET BOTH OF YOU ANYWHERE YOU GUYS WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 pics or didnt happen


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:46 PM~10264958
> *it was not only 10 bucks. dopey was his name and
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73,DOPEY!
> 714-985-0730 (tony) CALL HIM 3043 Garnet Lane Fullerton CA 92831
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 08:46 PM~10264958
> *it was not only 10 bucks. dopey was his name and
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73,DOPEY!
> 714-985-0730 (tony) CALL HIM 3043 Garnet Lane Fullerton CA 92831
> ...


get over it already. :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:46 PM~10264958
> *it was not only 10 bucks. dopey was his name and
> SCHWINN_RIDER*73,DOPEY!
> 714-985-0730 (tony) CALL HIM 3043 Garnet Lane Fullerton CA 92831
> ...


LOL ADDRESS AND EVERYTHING


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 11:56 PM~10265066
> *LOL ADDRESS AND EVERYTHING
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2008, 11:48 PM~10264984
> *get over it already. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10264939
> *
> *




ALBUQERQUE KIRKTOWN PIRU THAT'S WHAT I CLAIM!!! SOOOWOOO!!!!!! 6 DUCE GET AT ME!!!! I'LL MEET YOU IN VEGAS DAWG!!!! NO BITCH ON THIS SIDE!!!! TONY O GET AT ME BEFORE IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!! LIKE I SAID, WHEN I GET IN A CLUB RO IS WHAT I AM GOING TO RESPECT!!! BUT FOR NOW!!!! SOOOOOWOOO!!! PIRU ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 505 KIRKTOWN PIRU 505 WHAT UP THEN?!?!??!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn keeping it gangsta


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BLAH..


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2008, 10:56 PM~10265545
> *great
> *



I'm his son nobody fucks with my dad sooooo wooooo


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SOOWOOP GAME...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:00 PM~10265111
> *:roflmao:
> *


you dont see me posting your shit after i got that rusty ass seat from you. and you still owe me.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Mar 27 2008, 07:22 AM~10264743
> *I'll meet you in person tuesday Blood if you want!!!!!!! Tony O Get at ME BUSTER! YOU WANT TO PUT SHIT ON THE TABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIVE ME MY SHIT I PAID FOR DAWG!!!!!! IT'S NOT A CLUB THING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You have to hit Taco up for that shit like I told you. He's the one that has your shit.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Mar 27 2008, 07:33 AM~10264853
> *I'M NOT FROM RO!!!!!!!!! I LOVE RO IN NM BUT ALL I GOT TO SAY, FUCK TONY O AND FUCK  6 DUCE!!!!!  BOTH OF YOU MEET ME!!!!! TONY O MORE THEN ANYTHING YOU AND TACO BETTER GET AT ME NOW!!!!! IF I WAS GOING TO JOIN A CLUB RO IS THE CLUB I'M GOING IN!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!!! 6 DUCE FUCK YOU ,GET AT  ME DAWG!!!!! TONY O GET AT ME!!!! THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT!!!!   I WILL MEET BOTH OF YOU ANYWHERE YOU GUYS WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


If you're Damu505's son I suggest you shut your mouth right now before you say something stupid. Danny and I already squashed that beef but obviously you're coming out here guns blazing saying Fuck You to people you dont even know so I suggest you let your daddy make the deals

Shit doesnt even make sense "Fuck you TonyO but I'm going to Join the same club you're in"


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 27 2008, 09:08 AM~10267330
> *If you're Damu505's son I suggest you shut your mouth right now before you say something stupid.  Danny and I already squashed that beef but obviously you're coming out here guns blazing saying Fuck You to people you dont even know so I suggest you let your daddy make the deals
> 
> Shit doesnt even make sense "Fuck you TonyO  but I'm going to Join the same club you're in"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 10:10 PM~8863688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED SUM FORKS LIKE THESE!!!! :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:59 AM~10267272
> *you dont see me posting your shit after i got that rusty ass seat from you. and you still owe me.
> *


I swear to god I sent that m.o. out fucker. and as soon as I start working I will pay you again. I have never ripped any one off. I thought you were b.s.ing about not receiving it cus you didnt say anything untill a few months ago. But if your real then yes I will send you money again.



and FYI to any one asking. I have been over getting ripped off by dopey. I just get bored and post it up here every now and then.


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Mar 26 2008, 10:54 PM~10265533
> *ALBUQERQUE KIRKTOWN PIRU THAT'S WHAT I CLAIM!!! SOOOWOOO!!!!!!  6 DUCE GET AT ME!!!! I'LL MEET YOU IN VEGAS DAWG!!!!  NO BITCH ON THIS SIDE!!!! TONY O GET AT ME BEFORE IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!! LIKE I SAID, WHEN I GET IN A CLUB RO IS WHAT I AM GOING TO RESPECT!!!  BUT FOR NOW!!!!  SOOOOOWOOO!!! PIRU ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 505 KIRKTOWN PIRU 505 WHAT UP THEN?!?!??!!
> *


No need to meet up.....Just send me the money like you said you would!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 05:54 PM~10270505
> *I swear to god I sent that m.o. out fucker. and as soon as I start working I will pay you again. I have never ripped any one off. I thought you were b.s.ing about not receiving it cus you didnt say anything untill a few months ago.  But if your real then yes I will send you money again.
> and FYI to any one asking. I have been over getting ripped off by dopey. I just get bored and post it up here every now and then.
> *


for schwinn76


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 08:38 PM~10273366
> *for schwinn76
> *


k.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 27 2008, 11:54 PM~10273529
> *k.
> *


fucker. damn you. are you going to vegas? :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2008, 08:55 PM~10273538
> *fucker. damn you. are you going to vegas?  :angry:
> *


meh.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THATS A NO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 28 2008, 01:32 PM~10278023
> *THATS A NO.
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fU*CK* wut ya h3rd. Itz P!rU on minez BLOOD!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MS-13 IS IN SAC NOW..TIME TO GET TO BUISNESS. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10278117
> *MS-13 IS IN SAC NOW..TIME TO GET TO BUISNESS. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Sep 24 2007, 09:09 PM~8863676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry64lowlow_@Mar 15 2009, 03:22 PM~13287866
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


you know i was going to warn you. but since you bumped up a old ass topic, go ahead and send your money to this guy.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry64lowlow_@Mar 15 2009, 06:22 PM~13287866
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


the fuck?


----------

